# Wig help



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am going as Abby from NCIS this year and am trying to find a wig. I thought about using temporary black die but the key to her hair style is the bangs and I am not going to cut my hair too. 

Here are a couple pics of her hair. Does anyone have ideas where I could get a black wig with pig tails & bangs like this? My online searches have not found anything.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> I am going as Abby from NCIS this year and am trying to find a wig. I thought about using temporary black die but the key to her hair style is the bangs and I am not going to cut my hair too.
> 
> Here are a couple pics of her hair. Does anyone have ideas where I could get a black wig with pig tails & bangs like this? My online searches have not found anything.


Of all the things in the world to pick for a Halloween costume, how on earth did you end up picking this?


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

What about styling a morticia adams or cher wig?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

You could buy a plain old black wig and then cut to the desired shape/cut.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have seen a couple wigs with pig tails but not the bangs. I hadn't thought about cutting it though. I'll see if I can fin something hat would be able to be cut.

Yardhauntjunkie, =) I wanted to dress goth (which she does) and it is one of my favorite shows. So basically I am dressing goth after her style & wearing an NCIS badge.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I think she is the most amusing character in that show  Just don't forget the web tattoo on the neck!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Here you go.

Classic Beauty Deluxe Wig Black - Costumes


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Classic Beauty Deluxe Wig Black - Costumes


Thanks! Those bangs are great and it would be easy to add pig tails.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Looking at goth clothing on line, I saw these bangs that are clip on and thought of you.

Clip on goth girl fringe or bangs from Gothic Clothing UK by Drac-In-A-Box


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I have no suggestions, just wanted to say I LOVE ABBY!!!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Love abby ! awsome idea ! get a long black wig with bands and work from there...cant Wait to see the results! keep us posted please


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm glad I found this thread, (cause I couldn't find it  ) maybe these will help:

Adult Dead Pigtails Wig - Gothic Costume Wigs - 15DG14550

Gothic Teen Wig - Black


----------



## shopcomparecostumes (Jul 7, 2009)

I think cutting the wig is a great idea. If you really can't find the right style.


----------

